# Where are the Canadians on Youtube?



## curious george (25 Sep 2011)

Youtube has endless videos posted re: combat medics (US). Why do you see and hear so little about Canadian med techs and nursing officers in Afghanistan?  It makes me believe they're not even there!  I'd love to find out what they're doing and how they're making a difference. 

I thought about two possibilities: 1) Canadians don't flaunt their stuff, but deep down they're very proud of what they do, and 2) posting on Youtube breaches sensitive military information and patient confidentiality.  I noticed random clips of patients' faces on Youtube during medic work.  I doubt that every one of those patients gave their consent! 

I'm really perplexed at the monstrous volume of American military Youtube videos and the quiet as a mouse Canadians.
It's such a peculiar phenomenon.  Maybe it's just a cultural difference.


----------



## mariomike (25 Sep 2011)

A third possibility may have something to do with the higher number of American casualties:
http://casualties.org/



			
				curious george said:
			
		

> 2) posting on Youtube breaches sensitive military information and patient confidentiality.  I noticed random clips of patients' faces on Youtube during medic work.  I doubt that every one of those patients gave their consent!



We have a topic regarding that. Topic: "Image of Wounded Canadian Soldier" 

From the ( U.S. ) Army Times: “Names, video, identifiable written/oral descriptions or identifiable photographs of wounded service members will not be released without the service member’s prior written consent.”:
http://www.armytimes.com/community/opinion/army_opinion_fallen_070618/


----------



## medicineman (25 Sep 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h79c0H8xDYg

MM


----------



## curious george (25 Sep 2011)

Thanks for posting the video Medicine man.  Your work inspires me.


----------



## medicineman (25 Sep 2011)

T'weren't me in there - know a few of the folks though.   And my work is largely civilian now .

MM


----------



## nickanick (27 Sep 2011)

Very nice youtube channel !! Are we allowed to mount our own cameras on the helmet during combat or deploy?


----------



## mariomike (27 Sep 2011)

nickanick said:
			
		

> Are we allowed to mount our own cameras on the helmet during combat or deploy?



Topic: "Taking pictiures while training or on excersize":  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/63079.0.html


----------



## Hunter (29 Sep 2011)

It was a nice surprise to see the link to the video.  Glad you guys liked it.


----------



## Haletown (29 Sep 2011)

Of course, who could forget the Taliban Reggae Song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxIvLUDlRVI


----------



## Adam (9 Nov 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW7OfDd_N60


----------

